# Support MOSs



## Ravage (Jan 17, 2008)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Onuntz9e4D4"]YouTube - Night Stalkers - support MOS's[/ame]


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 17, 2008)

It was a pretty good video and no offence, it just states the obvious that the supporters already know.  If all I was going by is that video, it didn't really motivate me enough to say that I would want to be part of the team.

A couple questions. ;)  Where do communicators fit in the team?  I sort of saw some footage in the video but of course they weren't mentioned at the end.  Are they considered something other than support in the Regiment?


----------



## Swill (Jan 22, 2008)

Good video. Ahh, to be a NS. Color me jealous.


----------



## Ravage (Jan 23, 2008)

A little dream of mine :confused:


----------



## Simmerin' SigO (Feb 13, 2008)

gdamadg said:


> A couple questions. ;)  Where do communicators fit in the team?  I sort of saw some footage in the video but of course they weren't mentioned at the end.  Are they considered something other than support in the Regiment?



They are in there somewhere (as usual).  Fix the radios, help with the single channel radio training and operating flight-following nets.  160th doesn't have a comm unit, per se.  They usually get most of their long haul support from external assets.

For communicators, the gold standard is the 112th Special Ops Signal Battalion.  No sexy helicopters, but world-class comms gear, and good training.  Battalion with 3 companies at Bragg, and Signal Detachments in all the Theater Special Operations Commands.  Penetrate the Shadows!

I'm not hating, by the way...the 160th is the premier aviation unit on the planet; their Soldiers are excellent and well trained.  My response is focused specifically on the question of comms.


----------



## Ravage (Feb 13, 2008)

Simmerin' SigO said:


> the 160th is the premier aviation unit on the planet; their Soldiers are excellent and well trained.



Quoted for truth :)


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 13, 2008)

Simmerin' SigO said:


> They are in there somewhere (as usual).  Fix the radios, help with the single channel radio training and operating flight-following nets.  160th doesn't have a comm unit, per se.  They usually get most of their long haul support from external assets.
> 
> For communicators, the gold standard is the 112th Special Ops Signal Battalion.  No sexy helicopters, but world-class comms gear, and good training.  Battalion with 3 companies at Bragg, and Signal Detachments in all the Theater Special Operations Commands.  Penetrate the Shadows!
> 
> I'm not hating, by the way...the 160th is the premier aviation unit on the planet; their Soldiers are excellent and well trained.  My response is focused specifically on the question of comms.



Sir,

Thank you, it was an in depth response and exactly what I was looking for.    We're not large enough to have our own Spec Ops Signals unit (Regular Army Signals units are Squadron's but there is one Regiment) yet but I'm sure it will be required some day; hopefully .  All Units have their own assets. ;)  Small world but growing fast.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nothing about intel


----------



## car (Feb 13, 2008)

Marauder06 said:


> Nothing about intel



'Cause it's a secret. Shhhhh.....


----------



## x SF med (Feb 13, 2008)

Marauder06 said:


> Nothing about intel





car said:


> 'Cause it's a secret. Shhhhh.....



There is no spoon.  :confused:


----------



## car (Feb 13, 2008)

x SF med said:


> There is no spoon.  :confused:



What is that? Some subliminal, homophobic cross-thread attempt? ;)


----------



## Simmerin' SigO (Feb 14, 2008)

Marauder06 said:


> Nothing about intel



Besides the standard Regimental and Battalion S-2 shops, I'm not sure how they employ intel folks.  

I would imagine that they have better than average terrain analysis and weather support (this latter capability is provided by USAF SWO weather teams).  But I don't have direct knowledge.


----------



## Simmerin' SigO (Feb 14, 2008)

car said:


> // Originally Posted by x SF med  "There is no spoon." //  What is that? Some subliminal, homophobic cross-thread attempt? ;)



Methinks that X SF Med is making a "Matrix" reference....:cool:


----------



## Simmerin' SigO (Feb 14, 2008)

gdamadg said:


> Sir,
> 
> Thank you, it was an in depth response and exactly what I was looking for.    We're not large enough to have our own Spec Ops Signals unit (Regular Army Signals units are Squadron's but there is one Regiment) yet but I'm sure it will be required some day; hopefully .  All Units have their own assets. ;)  Small world but growing fast.



At the risk of hijacking the thread, allow me to follow up on your point above, as it pertains to SOF/SpecOps across the board:

If a unit's communications requirement is solely single channel radios (voice and/or data over HF, UHF, VHF, and/or UHF TACSAT), it can be supported internal to the unit for the most part.   It gets tougher as you add more nets, but the current menu driven radios are relatively easy to train and operate.

Of course, when the requirement includes the more sexy, higher throughput systems, and tactical LANs, things get much more complicated.  Where units get in trouble is thinking that by having a good idea, Computer Shopper(R) Magazine, a credit card, and a couple of computer hobbyists, they can install, operate, and maintain these systems.  

The problem isn't necessarily having the systems (i.e. the assets), but having the robust architecture behind it, essentially enabling the unit to have the circuits and services you need once they light up the aforementioned assets.

Apologies to the moderators for drifting away from talk of helicopter units and the folks that support them.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 14, 2008)

Simmerin' SigO said:


> Besides the standard Regimental and Battalion S-2 shops, I'm not sure how they employ intel folks.
> 
> I would imagine that they have better than average terrain analysis and weather support (this latter capability is provided by USAF SWO weather teams).  But I don't have direct knowledge.



It was an inside joke, sorry.  I'm pretty familiar with how the Regiment employs its intel. ;)


----------



## Simmerin' SigO (Feb 15, 2008)

Marauder06 said:


> It was an inside joke, sorry.  I'm pretty familiar with how the Regiment employs its intel. ;)



Another reason why comms guys hate intel guys.  :doh:


----------



## x SF med (Feb 15, 2008)

car said:


> What is that? Some subliminal, homophobic cross-thread attempt? ;)



If you see it that way it might be, but there was no mention of PsyOps either....


----------



## AWP (Feb 15, 2008)

Simmerin' SigO said:


> Another reason why comms guys hate intel guys.  :doh:



Preach it!


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 15, 2008)

Simmerin' SigO said:


> Another reason why comms guys hate intel guys.  :doh:





Freefalling said:


> Preach it!



Day in day out.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 15, 2008)

Simmerin' SigO said:


> Another reason why comms guys hate intel guys.  :doh:



That, and the only person more abused on the staff than the S2 is the S6.  (and sometimes the CHEMO).


----------



## car (Feb 15, 2008)

x SF med said:


> If you see it that way it might be, but there was no mention of PsyOps either....



Careful....the guys at 4th POGue get touchy these days when you put an "s" on the end of PSYOP.  Don't know why.....:uhh::uhh:


----------



## Simmerin' SigO (Feb 19, 2008)

Marauder06 said:


> That, and the only person more abused on the staff than the S2 is the S6.  (and sometimes the CHEMO).



CHEMO's get a different, world class degree of abuse.

At least there is grudging recognition of the need for Comms and Intel.


----------



## Simmerin' SigO (Feb 19, 2008)

car said:


> Careful....the guys at 4th POGue get touchy these days when you put an "s" on the end of PSYOP.  Don't know why.....:uhh::uhh:



It is fun to watch them guys get all worked up when you add the "S" to PSYOP.  Important capability with some really smart folks; but the most internecine, self-hating organization I've ever seen. 

To be fair:  Once it comes under a formal Info Operations command-structure, PSYOP will come into their own.  In recent years, they've really professionalized themselves and their mission and become real force multipliers.


----------



## Ravage (Feb 19, 2008)

Are commo guys involved in combat operations (if necessary) ?


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 19, 2008)

Ravage said:


> Are commo guys involved in combat operations (if necessary) ?



You always need comms, especially in combat. ;)


----------



## Ravage (Feb 19, 2008)

That covers it 110%, thank You sir :)


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm definitely not a Sir. lol ;)


----------



## AWP (Feb 19, 2008)

Ravage said:


> Are commo guys involved in combat operations (if necessary) ?



Yes.


----------



## Simmerin' SigO (Feb 19, 2008)

Ravage said:


> Are commo guys involved in combat operations (if necessary) ?



Only if you plan on talking with anyone to....say...coordinate fires, request supplies, inform higher HQ of the situation, issue orders, find out where the bad guys are, call home for some e-nookie, etc...

Other than that...nah...unnecessary...


Like my quote below says:  "If you ain't makin' comms..it's just camping!"


----------



## Robal2pl (Mar 22, 2008)

"The President can make you officer, radio can make you commander" :)


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 22, 2008)

Good quote.

One of the NCOs training me at Infantry OBC said something that stuck with me all these years, "sir, your weapon is the radio."


----------



## Ravage (Mar 22, 2008)

Mara intel guys in the Regiment (160th) do ..... what ?
I mean I know what intel is, but I don't think it's only giving photos of the target area, telling what the satelites are showing etc.


----------



## car (Mar 22, 2008)

Marauder06 said:


> Good quote.
> 
> One of the NCOs training me at Infantry OBC said something that stuck with me all these years, "sir, your weapon is the radio."



Back in the day - before the war - in the 82nd, the DS Intel company piece that jumped in with the Brigade commander as part of the ACP was an intel NCO and the MI Co commander. The NCO jumped in the M-60/SAW/M-240B. The CPT jumped the radio(s) and served as asst gunner.


----------



## Ravage (May 19, 2008)

since they were mentioned....








> U.S. Army Sgt's Brad A. Deforge and Brandon L. Harris share a tent with the Romanian and Lithuanian Special Forces during the equipment testing phase of Combined Endeavor 2008. More than 40 nations participate in CE 08 to prepare, plan and practice a full range of communications, equipment, policies and procedures prior to deploying for NATO missions and emerging real-world crisis. Deforge and Harris are U.S. Special Operation Force training representatives with the 112th Signal Battalion, U.S. Army Garrison Stuttgart, Germany. (U.S EUCOM photo/Spc. Melissa Shaw)


----------



## RackMaster (May 20, 2008)

Fucking Combined Endeavor, it's just an excuse for a bunch of soldiers from different countries to get together and drink.   Look at that guy on the left, he looks like he just lost his breakfast.


----------



## Kurt V (May 20, 2008)

gdamadg said:


> Fucking Combined Endeavor, it's just an excuse for a bunch of soldiers from different countries to get together and drink.   Look at that guy on the left, he looks like he just lost his breakfast.



And swap gear! Don't forget that part!


----------



## RackMaster (May 20, 2008)

Kurt V said:


> And swap gear! Don't forget that part!



Yes, the gear swapping.  ;)  It's odd what some guys are willing to swap for.


----------



## Simmerin' SigO (May 20, 2008)

Ravage said:


> since they were mentioned....





> U.S. Army Sgt's Brad A. Deforge and Brandon L. Harris share a tent with the Romanian and Lithuanian Special Forces during the equipment testing phase of Combined Endeavor 2008. More than 40 nations participate in CE 08 to prepare, plan and practice a full range of communications, equipment, policies and procedures prior to deploying for NATO missions and emerging real-world crisis. Deforge and Harris are U.S. Special Operation Force training representatives with the* 112th Signal Battalion, U.S. Army Garrison Stuttgart, Germany.* (U.S EUCOM photo/Spc. Melissa Shaw)



That would be the venerable "SSD", the _Never Fail_ communications unit I had the privilege to command...


----------



## Ravage (May 20, 2008)

I rock >:{


----------



## 0699 (May 20, 2008)

Simmerin' SigO said:


> For communicators, *the gold standard is the 112th Special Ops Signal Battalion*.  No sexy helicopters, but world-class comms gear, and good training.  Battalion with 3 companies at Bragg, and Signal Detachments in all the Theater Special Operations Commands.  Penetrate the Shadows!



Only if you're talking Army-specific units.


----------



## Simmerin' SigO (May 21, 2008)

0699 said:


> Only if you're talking Army-specific units.



No dude.  They may be an Army _unit_ but they support joint ops.  World-class, innovative communicators....


----------



## Ravage (May 21, 2008)

Smoke signals ?


----------



## 0699 (May 21, 2008)

Simmerin' SigO said:


> No dude.  They may be an Army _unit_ but they support joint ops.  World-class, innovative communicators....



But there are other communications units in the joint arena that I'd bet are as good as if not better.


----------



## Simmerin' SigO (May 21, 2008)

0699 said:


> But there are other communications units in the joint arena that I'd bet are as good as if not better.



Maybe on the "Special Mission" side...Maybe WHCA...and if SSD were funded like either one, they'd be that good as well.  But, again, I'd put any of my guys (and certainly the current SSD) against either one...

But since several SSD guys are populating both, it's a wash  :)


----------



## 0699 (May 21, 2008)

Simmerin' SigO said:


> Maybe on the "Special Mission" side...Maybe WHCA...and if SSD were funded like either one, they'd be that good as well.  But, again, I'd put any of my guys (and certainly the current SSD) against either one...
> 
> But since several SSD guys are populating both, it's a wash  :)



Funding is key isn't it?

I too would put my guys up against any other group of communicators if we had the funding they do.

Maybe we need to have a joint COMMEX to resolve this.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 21, 2008)

Ravage said:


> since they were mentioned....



Only time I saw commo guys from the 160th concentrate that hard on a monitor was if they were playing Call of Duty or watching porn


----------



## Ravage (May 21, 2008)

That was cruel


----------



## Simmerin' SigO (May 22, 2008)

Marauder06 said:


> Only time I saw commo guys from the 160th concentrate that hard on a monitor was if they were playing Call of Duty or watching porn



And if they were 160th guys, that would be funny.

Break; Marauder have you seen the latest issue of "Special Warfare" magazine.  Really good article on Operationalizing Intelligence that, if you haven't already read, I would recommend.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 22, 2008)

Simmerin' SigO said:


> And if they were 160th guys, that would be funny.
> 
> Break; Marauder have you seen the latest issue of "Special Warfare" magazine.  Really good article on Operationalizing Intelligence that, if you haven't already read, I would recommend.



If they're not 160th, I'm sure they wish they were ;)

Haven't seen the article you mentioned, I'll try to Google it later and see if I can find it.  Thanks for the heads up.  I wonder if it was actually written by an intel guy...


----------



## Crusader74 (May 22, 2008)

Is the Little bird available on the market for sale? Just wondering coz AFAIK I've never seen any other country with them..

Thanks.


----------



## AWP (May 22, 2008)

Irish_Army01 said:


> Is the Little bird available on the market for sale? Just wondering coz AFAIK I've never seen any other country with them..
> 
> Thanks.




Google Hughes 500D or MD500. Same airframe.


----------



## Crusader74 (May 22, 2008)

Thanks FF :)


----------



## Simmerin' SigO (May 22, 2008)

Marauder06 said:


> If they're not 160th, I'm sure they wish they were ;)
> 
> Haven't seen the article you mentioned, I'll try to Google it later and see if I can find it.  Thanks for the heads up.  I wonder if it was actually written by an intel guy...



I don't think it's "on the street" yet.  PM me your AKO address and i'll send you an AKO link to it.


----------



## Snowbird (May 26, 2008)

I've gotta show this thread to the S6 guys. . .LOL


----------



## RackMaster (May 26, 2008)

Snowbird said:


> I've gotta show this thread to the S6 guys. . .LOL



 Make sure not to interupt their naptime, they may not be able to focus on the gaming later.


----------



## Simmerin' SigO (May 26, 2008)

gdamadg said:


> Make sure not to interupt their naptime, they may not be able to focus on the gaming later.



*yawn*


----------



## RackMaster (May 26, 2008)

Simmerin' SigO said:


> *yawn*



Good nap? ;) Mine was pretty good.


----------



## Snowbird (May 26, 2008)

They owe me too: 

I put a simple fix to a commo issue they were stuck on and couldn't figure out for us; one guy in particular has been my bitch this past week.;)

The naptime comment raises one particularly nagging issue regarding commo though:

What _are _you doing during the day?  You guys are never around to give me access to porn from w. . .I mean to fix my. . .uh my Excel Optimizer, yeah that's it!  My Excel Optimizer.  Gotta optimize those attachments. . .


----------



## RackMaster (May 27, 2008)

Commo guys are never napping, they are always busy during the day.....  :uhh:

Oh wait, I guess that contradicts my previous comment.  lol


----------



## Ravage (May 27, 2008)

I like where this thread is going


----------



## Simmerin' SigO (Jul 17, 2008)

cock_blast said:
			
		

> BULLSHIT.



Dude...i hear ya. I've already been down this road. (See earlier posts).

Penetrate the Shadows!


----------



## 0699 (Jul 18, 2008)

cock_blast said:
			
		

> BULLSHIT.



So you've worked with every other communications unit in the entire US fucking military and you know for a FACT that there's no better unit?

Give me a fucking break.  Get a clue, then open your pie hole.


----------



## AWP (Jul 18, 2008)

The 112th is a good unit, but not perfect. There are other units out there that get the job done too. Coming up with the "best" commo unit is like coming up with the "best" infantry unit or armor or whatever.


----------



## soldiersystems (Jul 21, 2008)

I was a radio operator in 3ID LRS.  We were the world's greatest communicators.  In fact, we were so good that they had to disband us so everyone else would stop moping around feeling sorry for themselves.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jul 22, 2008)

well this thread has run its course.


----------

